# Homelite Super XL Review!!!!



## leeave96 (Dec 23, 2009)

My brother and I took my Dad's old Homelite Super XL and gave it a carb kit/tune-up a while back and finally got to put the old saw to work cutting some firewood. This saw was bought new in the mid 70's and is red in color. It has cut tons of firewood over the years, but until recently had been setting on the shelf in favor of newer Stihls, Echos and Poulans.

Firstly, the muffler looks like an empty box. I think the only thing in it was a spark arrestor screen. I'm thinking that back when this saw was made, mufflers were more of an ornament than a functional piece AND when we fired-up the saw in the woods, there was no mistaking someone was running a chainsaw! Ear plugs most definately required.

The saw started and ran like a new one. It had been many years since I had been around the saw when it was cutting firewood and we had a sharp chain on it - with a 16 inch Homelite bar. WOT was slow compared to my Stihl MS210, but the old Homelite cranked out a steady stream of chips and never seemed to bog while cutting oak firewood.

The saw has a manual oiler too. As a teenager, I think I always pumped oil onto the bar. This time out while running the saw, I had to remember to pump a bit of oil after using saws with automatic oiler.

There's a lot of life left in my Dad's old Homelite and after running it again, I'm thinking it's to bad these saws can't be bought new again, what a great saw.

Bill


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 23, 2009)

Yep they were for sure one of Homelites classics!


----------



## sly13 (Dec 23, 2009)

Have one and use it regular to cut firewood for our house up til' lately it was my go to saw. Been working on a Homie 410 lately and that's my new saw. I like old sawsthough and diffenately agree with yuo.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 23, 2009)

leeave96 said:


> Firstly, the muffler looks like an empty box. I think the only thing in it was a spark arrestor screen. I'm thinking that back when this saw was made, mufflers were more of an ornament than a functional piece AND when we fired-up the saw in the woods, there was no mistaking someone was running a chainsaw! Ear plugs most definately required.



You should try an XL-12 with a straight stack on it. Definately noisy. I did a full mechanical, and partial cosmetic resto on one earlier this year for a guy. That thing was quite a hoot to run for a few minutes!


----------



## sly13 (Dec 23, 2009)

Missed spell check and hit submit reply, my bad.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 23, 2009)

*"Those were the days."*

I've got a really clean Super Mini SL I need to give some attention to. 
What a pretty saw.

"Those Were The Days"
by Lee Adams and Charles Strouse

Boy, the way Glen Miller played. Songs that made the hit parade.
Guys like us, we had it made. Those were the days.
Didn't need no welfare state. Everybody pulled his weight.
Gee, our old LaSalle ran great. Those were the days.
And you know who you were then, girls were girls and men were men.
Mister, we could use a man like Herbert Hoover again.
People seemed to be content. Fifty dollars paid the rent.
Freaks were in a circus tent. Those were the days.
Take a little Sunday spin, go to watch the Dodgers win.
Have yourself a dandy day that cost you under a fin.
Hair was short and skirts were long. Kate Smith really sold a song.
I don't know just what went wrong. Those Were The Days.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 23, 2009)

sly13 said:


> Have one and use it regular to cut firewood for our house up til' lately it was my go to saw. Been working on a Homie 410 lately and that's my new saw. I like old sawsthough and diffenately agree with yuo.



I have a feeling that when you get the 410 finished the SXL won't be used quite as much as before.


----------



## GNAR13 (Dec 24, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> You should try an XL-12 with a straight stack on it. Definately noisy. I did a full mechanical, and partial cosmetic resto on one earlier this year for a guy. That thing was quite a hoot to run for a few minutes!



seriously. i think the muffler on those are just a box to hold the spark arrestor...man, i love old homelites


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 24, 2009)

GNAR13 said:


> seriously. i think the muffler on those are just a box to hold the spark arrestor...man, i love old homelites



:agree2: Old Homelite's RULE!!!!


----------



## Longwood (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is a pic of a 1971 model Homelite Super XL that I ran for years. It was 129.95 new. Never had to do anything to it other than clean the air filter and new spark plug once in awhile.


----------



## The Burning Rom (Dec 24, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> You should try an XL-12 with a straight stack on it. Definately noisy. I did a full mechanical, and partial cosmetic resto on one earlier this year for a guy. That thing was quite a hoot to run for a few minutes!



I definitely recommend the straight stack  My XL-12 has one on it, and I like it much better than the bulky can muffler.


----------



## FamilyTradition (Dec 24, 2009)

Absolutely my favorite Homelite saw of all time! My Dad's early blue and white XL-12 has the stack muffler, and it is as loud as a demon. I have larger Homelite's and love them, but the XL-12 is what I grew up with. They're fun, reliable, and easy to take care of and work on. Wish I had one in every color and variant!


----------



## FarmTough (Dec 24, 2009)

The old Homelites are fun to run. Anybody have a picture of the straight stack exhaust?


----------



## OR nurse (Dec 24, 2009)

Awesome to hear about your Super XL Bill! I inherited one from my Dad when it became too heavy for him and he took over my old Stihl. He refused to buy one of those "plastic" stihls back when Homelite still made them out of metal. SXL's are great reliable saws. I need to get a pic posted of mine. Mine has a 20" bar I think, and sounds like a Harley in the woods. Love it!

Mark


----------



## joe25DA (Dec 24, 2009)

*Some XLs*

My newest. XL12, looks better than the pic shows. needs a P&C
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws415.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws415.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Heres a Stack exhaust, off an SL9 Remington
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws398.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws398.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Super XL, 20" bar
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws400.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws400.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Another SXL
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws263.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws263.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Older SXL sold



Sold this one, kickin myself!! Easliy the nicest SXL i ever saw. It was the "old Blue" addition
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws117.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws117.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws119.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws119.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## barneyrb (Dec 24, 2009)

That old SXL and the Winchester '94 have a lot in common. Both have been around forever, both have slayed more than their fare share, both are adequate for most jobs, both are quality equipment, and are dead reliable. Sure there are sexier saws and guns out there but they'll get the job done.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 24, 2009)

Pretty good analogy there Randy. 

I have to agree with all that.


----------



## zr900 (Dec 24, 2009)

The pics of those super xl's look a lot like the Pioneer Holiday that was given to me by sefh3. Are they the same saw?


----------



## barneyrb (Dec 24, 2009)

zr900 said:


> The pics of those super xl's look a lot like the Pioneer Holiday that was given to me by sefh3. Are they the same saw?



I don't think so as the SXL design was copied by a lot of manufacturers. Take a look at the Poulan 361, SXL, Lombard, and Roper to name a few. I don't know who built the first one, but they sure look alike.


----------



## FarmTough (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for the pic of the stack exhaust. I like my saws with some noise


----------



## FarmTough (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is my red SXL, it's a good running saw.







Here are my 2 newer finds, the one on the left is in pretty good shape. The right SXL runs real good but it doesn't have a manual oiler, I don't know if some came this way or it was removed. They are pretty quiet compared to a Mac 10-10 but hopefully the stack exhaust will fix that.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 24, 2009)

I used to have an old 410, and I want it back. Been looking for one for awhile.


----------



## joe25DA (Dec 24, 2009)

FarmTough said:


> Here is my red SXL, it's a good running saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of my SXLs had the man. oiler plugged as well...


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 24, 2009)

zr900 said:


> The pics of those super xl's look a lot like the Pioneer Holiday that was given to me by sefh3. Are they the same saw?



Actually it is the other way around, most saws were copies of the Pioneer saws, fairly well known fact that Pioneer were ahead of their time in the R and D department. All of their new downsized horizontal cylinder saws were derived from the model 1110 that was on the drawing table as early as 1963. 
Pioneerguy600


----------



## oldsaw (Dec 24, 2009)

There is just something incredibly right with the XL12/Super XL saws. They aren't fast, but they just sound right and keep on pulling. I find them a joy to cut with, until I get bored and pull out the 066 and blast through what has to be done. Until then, it's like a ride in a classic car.


----------



## zr900 (Dec 24, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Actually it is the other way around, most saws were copies of the Pioneer saws, fairly well known fact that Pioneer were ahead of their time in the R and D department. All of their new downsized horizontal cylinder saws were derived from the model 1110 that was on the drawing table as early as 1963.
> Pioneerguy600



Thanks Pioneerguy. By any chance do you know where i can find a rim and drum set-up for a Pioneer Holiday? Oregon only lists one for a holiday 2, do they both use the same sprocket? The Holiday has model # 1100 on the recoil housing.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 24, 2009)

zr900 said:


> Thanks Pioneerguy. By any chance do you know where i can find a rim and drum set-up for a Pioneer Holiday? Oregon only lists one for a holiday 2, do they both use the same sprocket? The Holiday has model # 1100 on the recoil housing.



The Holiday II is quite different and takes a different size clutch drum. The original floating rim drum number from Pioneer for the 1100 is 471399 and the Oregon number Power Mate 68210.The spur drive was the most common for those saws but a few of the rim type show up occasionally. Best guess would be to hound all old repair shops and or dealers with eBay being one of the best sources for old vintage parts. If you post over on the Pioneer thread there is some fellows that have some NOS parts, you might get lucky.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## sefh3 (Dec 24, 2009)

zr900 said:


> Thanks Pioneerguy. By any chance do you know where i can find a rim and drum set-up for a Pioneer Holiday? Oregon only lists one for a holiday 2, do they both use the same sprocket? The Holiday has model # 1100 on the recoil housing.



Hey just wondering how the progress of the saw is? I just picked up a XL and they sure do look the saw.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 25, 2009)

madhatte said:


> I used to have an old 410, and I want it back. Been looking for one for awhile.



You should have looked just a little harder! I had mentioned in the swap thread that I was having a fall Homelite liquidation. LOL

I finally listed it on ebay where it brought a whoppping $150 and it was a good one. 

I would have rather seen it go to another member here that was looking for one.


----------



## zr900 (Dec 25, 2009)

sefh3 said:


> Hey just wondering how the progress of the saw is? I just picked up a XL and they sure do look the saw.



Well i fixed the recoil, and the saw is almost apart. I just need to remove the clutch and flywheel and then new lines clean the carb and maybe repaint.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 25, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> You should have looked just a little harder! I had mentioned in the swap thread that I was having a fall Homelite liquidation. LOL
> 
> I finally listed it on ebay where it brought a whoppping $150 and it was a good one.
> 
> I would have rather seen it go to another member here that was looking for one.



:jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop: Someone stole that saw.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 26, 2009)

Homelite Super XL


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 26, 2009)

Homelite XL 12


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 26, 2009)

Homelite XL 12


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 26, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> :jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop: Someone stole that saw.



Well, I don't know about that but I would say the new owner did OK  

Actually I don't think I have seen em bring a whole lot more then that.


----------



## WadePatton (Dec 28, 2009)

well hell, give you three guesses as to what followed me home today.

i knew i should have stayed home...only needs clutch cover. 

yes i'm the newest sxl owner on my block. it's quite clean and appears to be mfg'd in april 78 (from cover). bar is in good shape and appears original.

will clean it up and put a lil gas in it tomorrow. yeah yeah, pics too.


----------



## FarmTough (Dec 28, 2009)

Congrats on the new SXL. Really like all the saws with the bow bars.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Feb 10, 2010)

Just letting everyone know in case anyone wondering where to gain a brand new carb for the xl -12 and super xl auto you may be interested in knowing the walbro SDC-62A is no longer available from walbro as of jan 6 of this year this is a url link to the only one i have at this time 

I have one in stock if anyone is looking for a New Carburetor .

http://www.cmsmallengines.net/homelite-walbro-carburetor-complete-a68371b-a-68371-b-sdc62a.html


----------



## WesternSaw (Feb 10, 2010)

*What are they worth*

I know, I know, shouldn't even ask,but I have to.What would you guy's pay for a blue and white XL 12 that was used a couple times has owners manual and original box that it came in.
Lawrence


----------



## watsonr (Feb 10, 2010)

*Give me the info and I'll find out!*

I just grabbed a SXL in red and an XL-12 in Carolina blue in pretty good shape for $20.00 each. NOT the condition your talking. There is a really good looking one on Seattle CL for $100. No manual or box it came in.


----------



## WesternSaw (Feb 10, 2010)

*watsonr*

Thanks for the reply to my question.This guy was asking $240.00.He must be on glue!
Lawrence


----------



## oldsaw (Feb 10, 2010)

Something stronger than glue. Glue will only get you to about $150. Crack will get you to $240. Unless it's something REALLY special, like still in the box it came in, most Super XLs or XL12s sell for $50-75, or less. I paid less.


----------



## WesternSaw (Feb 10, 2010)

*oldsaw*

That was funny oldsaw,good sense of humor.I wasn't sure if you guy's south of the border used that expression or not. pioneerguy600 had I think,quoted the same for a buying price,but i came across this thread and thought i would put the post up.It did have the original cardboard box.Maybe someone was sniffing gas.LOL
Thanks oldsaw
Lawrence


----------



## flashy (Mar 7, 2010)

Mine has a tillotsen carb. How rare is that? What year would that be?


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Mar 8, 2010)

Digging Fool said:


> Great saws!! I picked-up another Super XL bowsaw last Thursday for 25.00. It needs a chain and recoil starter spring.



heres your spring 

http://www.cmsmallengines.net/starter-spring-1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8.html


----------



## watsonr (Mar 8, 2010)

Tillotson's are not rare for this saw. I have 4 XL's and they all have that carb, 2 have the quad reed cage. All have points ignition and the all run great. 

Digging fool,
Where did you find a bow saw, I'm watching for one and have been looking. It wasn't a Craigslist saw was it? You mention you picked up another, how many do you have? Any pics?

Randy


----------



## Little Al (Mar 8, 2010)

FarmTough said:


> Here is my red SXL, it's a good running saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the sxl`s came with auto oilers They seemed to use the old xl12 casings & plugged the oil pump hole with either a black or chrome grommet it`s easy to tell the auto oilers just behind the oil filler plug is approx 5/8th dia slotted round plug if you unscrew it you will find attached a moulded rubber pipe with a fitting on the bottom which is part of the auto oiling system if it has this plug it was not fitted with a manual oiler


----------



## joe25DA (Mar 8, 2010)

Of the 5 SXLs I have had (3 sold) the three red ones had auto and manual assist oilers. I had a new "old blue SXL" that had the manual assist also. The oldest one I had was a carolina blue and white SXL, had the auto oiler and a plug in the maual pump. I have seen pictures of others, but I think most had both oilers.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 10, 2010)

Wildman1024 said:


> :agree2: Old Homelite's RULE!!!!



I couldnt agree more I love all 9 of mine and would love to get to run a 750 someday

Has anyone on here modded a 410 with port work and a pipe.. Mine runs really good with Blendzall and i wanna go faster baby!!!


----------



## Doctorcc (Jul 6, 2019)

How does the Super XL2 auto fare. I know they are only 26cc odd & I haven't had mine up & running as yet since replacing the on/off switch. It apparently ran well though...


----------



## Piotr Pakula (Jul 5, 2021)

Here, in Europe, a guy can put up an advertisement for $ 400 if someone pays it, it's nice ;-) SXLAUTO


----------



## 46 Poulan (Jul 5, 2021)

I really like the xl 12 series Homelite saws I like a stack muffler and pump oiler on my bow saws!!!!!!!!!! Oh yeah-and a good chain sharpened by me


----------



## Piotr Pakula (Jul 5, 2021)

Never with a cable with such a body as it is compared to the classic chain guide


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 14, 2021)

barneyrb said:


> I don't think so as the SXL design was copied by a lot of manufacturers. Take a look at the Poulan 361, SXL, Lombard, and Roper to name a few. I don't know who built the first one, but they sure look alike.


Then when someone went to the vertical cylinder everyone followed suit...


----------



## joe25DA (Jul 15, 2021)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Then when someone went to the vertical cylinder everyone followed suit...


And now the new huskys use a weird 10:00 slant on their jug.


----------

